# Iwanagara apple blossom



## Ayreon (Mar 27, 2010)

One of my biggest plants!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 27, 2010)

:clap::clap::clap: .... and should have a big fragrance too!


----------



## Clark (Mar 27, 2010)

Very nice!
mine blasted


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow, that looks great!!!





Clark said:


> mine blasted


 ity:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2010)

Blooming well!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 27, 2010)

I have never heard or seen this. Its beautiful! Please tell us all about it!


----------



## swamprad (Mar 27, 2010)

Awesome! Mine is blooming now, too, but my clone is yellow.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 28, 2010)

very good plant and blooming!!! (mine is with 2 spikes and buds but slugs found already some of those) Jean


----------



## raymond (Apr 2, 2010)

hi Ayreon 

This plant has been renamed Leonar Appleblossom

very nice blooming


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 3, 2010)

raymond said:


> hi Ayreon
> 
> This plant has been renamed Leonar Appleblossom
> 
> very nice blooming



Look again... No longer Leonara. Officially Jackfowlieara Appleblossom.

Lovely, no matter which name one prefers to use.


----------



## raymond (Apr 3, 2010)

hi Kirk


with all the name change what's happening now seems AOS even know how timely because it gave the same kind of plants 2 name the same day of trial, there may be a name change since yesterday


----------

